# 6th Pick



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Is it just me or would Willie Cauley-Stein be a PERFECT fit next to Boogey? They completely compliment each other in every way. It might be hard to pass on Winslow if he's still on the board, but I would be angling towards WCS if I were the Kings.


----------

